# Quite proud



## naildrvr (Aug 17, 2017)

My oldest boy (6) just started Tae Kwon Do in January. He earned 2 stripes on his green belt today. Way to go Jake.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 18, 2017)

Congratulations Jake!  Awesome job!


----------



## rydert (Aug 18, 2017)

congrats


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Aug 18, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Congrats,,,, my boy is a red belt in Ton so doe,,,, one test away from blue belt,,,,


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 19, 2017)

Pretty cool. Congrats to both of y'all


----------



## EuroTech (Oct 19, 2017)

Congrats to the young man! I have two sons,both are blackbelts  in Tang soo do and were students for ten years, A great sport to get invovled with. My oldest is graduating fron UGA in the spring and my other son is raduating fron Loganville High this year also! Karate helped them with courage and confidence threw there school years.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 19, 2017)

Well ole Jake is continuing to make progress. He tested for his blue belt Saturday and today they held the belting ceremony. This boy is good at everything he does. He never fails to impress me.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 19, 2017)

Allright.  Congratulations.


----------

